# Winter Meet & Greet



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its been three years now since we held our last Winter Meet & Greet. 
Unbelievable how fast time is flying by!


So I'm wondering if there are enough members interested this year to put together another one, and how big to plan it? At our last one we had around thirty members, and it was a great afternoon!

Allowing the time needed for making the arrangements, we are probably looking at the second half of Feb. thru maybe the beginning of March.


Anyone not familiar with these, here is a link describing the great time that the last one was-

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=138415&highlight=mEET+&amp;+gREET


If you are interested in getting to meet other members, swap fishing stories, and get to know each other better than just on the forums, please post soon in this thread.

Also include any Saturdays you cannot make it.

I hope to see you soon! :B


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe that a great idea. I won't give a time or date cause I'm flexible. I always find it interesting when I meet a fellow OGF'r. On or off the the water.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds good. If possible would like to attend. Just need a date and hope my health likes that day.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I sure would enjoy coming to a meet and greet. I have a new grandson due to arrive in early march, and maybe another trip to Okeechobee. But if I'm around...I'll try to be there. Thanks Jim!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I will not be available either Feb. 9th or 16th. I should know for sure this weekend.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in! If it's on the weekend I'm pretty flexible, if it's close to central Ohio then any day really. Can bring some local OGF'ers if we wanna carpool too. (PM me if you're close to Cbus or Delaware when a date and time get set.)

Mr. A


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

IF I,m here I can go, could pick couple guys up if needed.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be there. Pretty flexible schedule so just post when and where and i'll make plans to be there.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

RedJada said:


> Sounds like fun. I will not be available either Feb. 9th or 16th. I should know for sure this weekend.


 Ok, the 16th is out. Any other weekend is good.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would come of its a weekend I am free. Too many items on the to do list and not enough time to complete them...

Fairlawn would work perfectly as i am only 10 minutes.  plus max and ermas is good!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Rumi,I remember the last one.good turnout and interesting to meet the various guys.Sign me up date shouldnt matter here.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got my internet fixed tonight- bad outside cable.

It would be great to talk to all you guys again. :B

Yea Doug, I think that may've been the first time we met?

In the Lounge thread C.J. suggested Wingfoot for an ice/fishing meet & greet. Over the years, we've done it both ways. 

I'll recon Wingfoot, and get back to you. :B


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just wondering if this got swept under the rug? Still interested.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

i will be there if the date works out... the last one was fun..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, myself and C.J.Stone have been busy working on some ideas.

Just finishing the final touches for one of two possibilities. I'm putting together some last details and then going to make a post.

Look for a new thread with a poll.  :B

Chippewa, I hope you can make it. 

.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I come but think my trucks not going make it if put a sighn on it akron or bust all bets be bust. If any offers from others near me to go with them I be there. Bet you still remember me at the other outings as lindas causway one you had. Man those was the days gone forever. If you throw another there I will bring lot eats but no meat as fish as you can call me a vegatain as have not fished for years. If after say mid may can bring lot trout but that is all that Mill Creek here in youngsown stock it with. well happy thoughts.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

With a new development we don't need a poll, so we'll continue the existing threads. 

Big Daddy (Carl) is having the 2nd Annual Charity Ice Tourney the first Saturday of February, see above sticky; and requests to avoid the last two weeks of February, we are looking at either Feb. 9th, or March 2nd.

In trying to find a reasonable halfway point for members coming from both Sharon, PA, Brookfield, OH; and Delaware, OH; the Belden Village area has dozens of restaurants including a Max & Erma's that I'm checking into.
We could meet from say, 3 pm until you choose to leave.(typically 2-3hrs.)

Getting something to eat and talking with fellow members- a chatroom around a table. :B

Come one - come all! 

Your thoughts?

.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ruminator...,
Haven't seen ya in a few yrs, so I'd be interested. As for dates, well, I'm pretty flexible so I think I can make *ANY* date, just have to have one. Would be good to meet some more members. I'll keep an eye on this to see where it goes...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> With a new development we don't need a poll, so we'll continue the existing threads.
> 
> Big Daddy (Carl) is having the 2nd Annual Charity Ice Tourney the first Saturday of February, see above sticky; and requests to avoid the last two weeks of February, we are looking at either Feb. 9th, or March 2nd.
> 
> ...


Works for me!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Either of those dates work.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

** I'm waiting for a day or two to hear from anyone else that would like to come, but have a date they can't make it.


I stopped at Max & Erma's at the Canton Westfield Mall location and talked with their manager. We are set to meet there. Its easy to get to, very nice, and they have a huge menu. 

As a location, its easy to get to once off of I-77. 
Here's their address and phone # for a start.

4320 Everhard Road NW
Canton, OH 44718
(330) 494-9597

I'll post turn-by-turn directions from both the north and south along with a map here soon.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*Winter Meet & Greet

OK - March 2 nd. is the date for the Meet & Greet.*
It can't come too soon. 

If you have any questions about anything, please post them or feel free to pm me.
If you'd like my cell# for that day, you can pm me.

I'm having our area set up for us starting at 3:00 pm. until whenever
we leave. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Turn-by-Turn Directions ... for those without GPS like me*

Traveling north on I-77 - driving north from Canton, Rt. 30, etc.

- take Exit 109A - Everhard Rd./ Whipple Ave. Exit (the first exit for Everhard Rd.) it&#8217;s a long exit that will bring you around to a light at Whipple Ave. 

Once on the exit road get into the right-hand lane, and stay in the far right lane as you approach the traffic light.

Turn Right onto Whipple Ave. getting into the left lane as you do.
In a very short distance you will turn left at the light coming up. (Everhard Rd.) Get into the left turning lane as soon as it begins.
Turn left at the light. (Everhard Rd.) getting into the left lane as you do.
Ahead in a short distance, the first traffic light is at the entrance to the Westfield Beldon Village Shopping Town. 
At that light turn left into the entrance to the mall. 
As you make the turn, get into the right lane.
You can see Max & Erma's there on the right side of the mall entrance as you turn in. 
Turn right at the T-intersection, then immediately turn right into Max 
& Erma's parking lot and come inside. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Traveling south on I-77 - driving south from Akron, etc.
- take exit 109 - Everhard Rd./ Whipple Ave. Exit. getting into the right lane. Drive straight thru the traffic light at the end of the exit entering into Westfield Belden Village Mall staying in the right lane.
You can see Max & Erma's on your right as you pull into the mall.
Turn right at the T-intersection, then immediately turn right- into Max & Erma's parking lot and come inside.

.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

crap,,, anyone up north going that i can catch a ride with,,, will chip in gas!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll be there ! I missed the last one due to my work schedule. Maybe I can persuade my sister Angie aka Trigger into coming with me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I plan on comin up from the Columbus area and have one other member with me! If anyone else wants to chip in and car pool shoot me. PM

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

March 2 it is. Looking forward to it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

If I'm not working or fishing I'll be there at 3. And I'll try and get my brothers steelheadphycho and maggotmouth to go as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

march 2nd???? that's my birthday. is everyone bringing presents??


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The more the merrier! 

Rustyhooks, who better to celebrate your birthday with?!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Stan, just talk nice to her, but make that sign read - Canton Or Bust! :B


Bob, I hope you can catch a ride with someone! !%


It will be a lot of fun getting to talk with everyone who can make it.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> crap,,, anyone up north going that i can catch a ride with,,, will chip in gas!!!


 Rob, I was going to try to make this meet and greet. I'm in NE Trumbull Co. If you want to drive down this far, I'll drive the rest of the way. PM me


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lawman60 said:


> Rob, I was going to try to make this meet and greet. I'm in NE Trumbull Co. If you want to drive down this far, I'll drive the rest of the way. PM me


thanks for the offer, but my jeep got stolen a couple months ago, and trumbull is a long walk for me.... LOL but thanks again for the offer.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks to whoever stickied this thread for me. :B


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Your Welcome Jim.......


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I just might be able to make it. I have to talk to the boss first, and he won't know what the schedule looks like until the closer we get to the meet and greet day. If I can get off work, or there is no work that Saturday then count me in. Anyway off to work for today.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Bumpin it to jog the memories.

Hope you guys have a great turnout.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift, Chippewa, Lil Rob and CW261 will be leaving Medina together. We have room it the truck for one more body if you want to get in on the ride.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

If I'm not hunting or fishing somewhere I will probably stop down to say hi to everyone also , sounds like it's going to be a good time !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its getting closer now! :B


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

hey guys this is still on correct???


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You bet Doug! This Saturday!


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

See you all there!!!!!!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh yeah! Cant wait! I may be coming back from BPS too. Gonna be alot of firsts for me that day. Haha.

Drew

Sent from my Droid 1

2013:
Common cold - 0
Flu - 0
Sniffles - 0
Bluegill - 0
Crappie - 0
Smallmouth - 0
Largemouth - 0
Perch - 0
Redear - 0


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be there in spirit. Have a class to teach that day from 8am til 7pm but you guys have a drink and an appetizer for me!! Everyone post your thoughts and experiences to help those of us who couldn't go cope.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

We should have one soon

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

See y'all tomorrow!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Won't be long now, I'll be calling Max & Erma's soon to triple check on everything. :B


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> We should have one soon
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not trying to offend you but did you read this thread? ItKs today at 3pm, infor above..... Come on out!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll see you all there. Thanks in advance to Jim for organizing this.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope you all have a good time. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Huntinbull- I hope your having a good class John, sorry you can't make this one.

Wish It Was You- come out and join us today.

leeabu- Your welcome, its always a pleasure. 

KaGee- thanks, we definitely will... OGF Outings have always been great to attend! :B


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't make it folks, I just got home from work.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

So the meet & greet appeared to go off without a hitch. Thanks Jim for a great time, since I couldn't go fishing at least I was able to sit around and talk fishing for a few hours! I'll be sure to make it to future greets, and if y'all are in my area feel free to look me up if you want a fishing buddy.

Like I said tonight, I ain't that good but I'm addicted and dedicated! Tight lines and be safe fellas!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

So I'm curious how many OGF members were there today ? I was with my Honey today & couldn't make it . Had some running to do ! Well hope you all had a good time .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your welcome Mr. A, it was my pleasure. And thanks for the offer. 

Our waiter Travis, did an excellent job for us and was very happy with our appreciations to him. (tips) 
The manager told me to come back anytime.

Its now time to start planning the next event I have in mind- 2013 Spring Fishing Outing. :B

JohnPD, and the others who ended up not able to join us- I'm sorry you couldn't and hope everything is OK. Hopefully you can come to the next event mentioned above.

TrapperBeck- we ended up having 28-29 folks who got together for a great time of sharing a meal, tons of stories, and fishing information. You missed a good time.

The last four of us left at 7:45. 

I had a great time as always, getting to see and talk with people I know from years past, and other members for the first time.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Ruminator, I want to thank you for putting that gathering together. You picked a good place. As you said, Travis did a great job getting us all served. It was fun getting to meet everyone that I did. Like you said, there were a lot of stories shared on my end of the table, I can only assume it was the same on down the line. The spring fishing outing sounds like a great idea, and I'd be one that you could count in for that if I am able to make on the day chosen.

Once again, thank you for putting it all together. It was a good time.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for putting it all together. I'm looking forward to the next one.

promag


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Jim,thanks for all your work.It was a good turnout and everyone seemed to enjoy it.
nice meeting everyone and putting faces to names.

would gladly attend any future get togethers.

Ron thanks for the offer looking forward to an erie trip.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I have to say, some things outweigh fishing. And for me, it was the arrival of my grandson Jax! Welcome to the world Jaxson John Thomas, from a proud Papa!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a great time meeting some new faces and talking fishing , thanks again Jim for putting it together . It was a great time , now hopefully mother nature will cooperate and let some of make dreams a reality for fishing this spring !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bulldawg said:


> Had a great time meeting some new faces and talking fishing , thanks again Jim for putting it together . It was a great time , now hopefully mother nature will cooperate and let some of make dreams a reality for fishing this spring !


Jeez, I didn't know you were there! Always wanted to pick your brain on West Branch. Maybe next time. Missed meeting lawman also but he had the best reason not to make it!! Kudos to Rumi for all his efforts! (What's a "ruminator" anyway, something to do with goat digestive systems?) Sorry I had to leave at 5, sounds like more good stories were told in overtime!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It's truly my pleasure guys. Just seeing all of you enjoying meeting and talking together makes it all worthwhile to me. Now that we are on a roll, I'll start planning a Spring Fishing Outing. 

LOL C.J.- I based my screen-name on the second dictionary definition. to ruminate on something, or think deeply about something.
I'm that kind of guy, also a detail person; which among other things, makes me good at planning events. !% Like my insisting to call Max & Erma's yesterday morning for just for a last minute check on things- good thing I did, they had lost our reservation and weren't going to be ready for us. 

Now while we are on a roll I'll start to plan a *Spring Fishing Outing*. 
Thay've always been a great event in the past- just a fun fishing day pairing boaters/non-boaters and then in the afternoon sharing a carry-in dinner together and swapping more stories and fishing ideas.


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

Jim, thank you as well and to all who came. I'm new to the forums and will be adding my 2 cents from time to time. I was one of the last to leave and had a great time. I look forward to the next event and learning new things. I really enjoyed the conversations at my end of the table and found myself in company I could relate too and found I know nothing about musky fishing. I look forward to learning more about the sport and sharing with others.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

[QUOTE=c. j. stoneMissed meeting lawman also but he had the best reason not to make it!! 

Thanks a lot C.J.! yes, there are very few things that would keep me away, but having a grandson has to be at the top! 

And Jim T., you have been a true friend from our first meeting down on Delaware. A real class act and Christian gentleman. You can count me and my boat in for your next adventure... no more grandbabies for a while anyway...lol

Heading for a couple weeks on Okeechobee this month and hope the ice is done by the time we get home. Winter's seem to get longer with each year of age?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn I didn't even see the date it was going to happen 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Jeez, I didn't know you were there! Always wanted to pick your brain on West Branch. Maybe next time. Missed meeting lawman also but he had the best reason not to make it!! Kudos to Rumi for all his efforts! (What's a "ruminator" anyway, something to do with goat digestive systems?) Sorry I had to leave at 5, sounds like more good stories were told in overtime!!


I apologize myself , I didnt make around to everyone at the tables to introduce myself . I had the on set of a migraine when I got there and was more worried about getting a glass of water and some excedrin in me . I would of been more than happy to help ya out . Shoot me a pm and we can get together up there sometime . West Branch is my home away from home from april to october !


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

For all OGF members, I stopped in a local restaurant in Alliance called Burger Hut. The owner is a friend of mine and said he would be glad to have any of us stop by if we need a place to eat whether passing through or fishing at the lakes nearby. It is close to Berlin, West Branch, Walborn and Deer Creek. They are open at 6:30 till 7:00 Monday -Thursday and till 8 Fridays and Saturdays. 6:30-5 Sunday. They have all you can eat fish all the time for 6.25 and of course good burgers and shakes. They are next to the railroad tracks on North Union (225) and 183. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

It's a great place for a few guys to meet and go from there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice to meet half the group. Will have to make it all the way around the table next time. Lol Had to leave at 5 for the wife's family gathering. Would have loved to stay longer. Thanks again Ruminator for putting this together. And thanks to guys like Mr. A for making the trip up. See some of you on the lakes im sure.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Bulldawg said:


> I apologize myself , I didnt make around to everyone at the tables to introduce myself . I had the on set of a migraine when I got there and was more worried about getting a glass of water and some excedrin in me . I would of been more than happy to help ya out . Shoot me a pm and we can get together up there sometime . West Branch is my home away from home from april to october !


Hey Bulldawg, I was there too, sitting at the end of the table. Wanted to meet you too since we live in the same area and I plan on fishing west branch a lot more next year! 

It was a great time though! Brought my dad and we all told some great stories about fishing mogadore reservoir! One story that I heard for the first time from dad, I have to tell the rest of the OGF group! Back in the 60's when he was a kid and ice fishing was more popular and the ice was more plentiful, he lived about a half mile from mogadore reservoir on Congress Lake Rd. He and his siblings walked to the lake with a sled, ice skates, a cooler filled with hot dogs, and a thermos. They went around and sold hot dogs and hot chocolate to all those cold, hungry fishermen out on the lake!!! He said they made a killing and were sold out in no time!


----------

